# Intense 6.6 mit Evolver ISX-6



## MarkusP76 (30. November 2009)

Hi,

rüste mein 6.6 auf Evolver ISX-6 um. 
Hat jemand von euch bezüglich Dämpfer Setup Tipss, erste grob Richtwerte bezüglich Drücken?

Gewicht ~85  (inkl. Ausrüstung)
eher Enduro lastig

DANKE vorab

Gruss
MP


----------



## DH_RYDA (30. November 2009)

wiegt auch 85 kilo und hatte ein 6.6 mit dem Evolver isx.....

hab sehr viel herumprobiert, mein lieblingssetup war 190psi in der hauptkammer, 140psi piggyback und jeweils 6 klicks vom komplett geschlossenen zustand bei low und highspeed. volumen war auf stufe 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

